# Indiana Mini breeders???



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Any suggestions for Mini breeders in Indiana? Looking to show UKC, Female color not an issue, mismark, parti just fine.Around $600.00

Posting for somebody on one of my FB pages.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

There is one in Muncie. The gentleman' name is David Anderson and I know he has shown both AKC and UKC. He goes by the kennel name DeRay's poodles, and I've never heard anything but nice things about him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

